# A short drive to see the CN



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

For the last couple of months I have been threatening to take a short drive up the road with my son to see the "big choo-choo's" as he would put it. Saturday, was the day, it did not disappoint as when I pulled up to the tracks there sat a train waiting to roll out. Even though we sat there for about 20 minutes waiting for it to move, when It finally did the excitement on my sons face made it all worthwhile. I thought I'd share a few pics.

These two GE C44-9W's were quite near, about a 100 or so yards away.










This guy was sitting back a little ways, I had to pull around the corner to get a better shot. SD70M-2





















I've been doing some weathering lately so I took these two pics for some reference points.



















Actually this WC boxcar doesn't look to weathered, just vandalized!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BMan,

Sounds like a great outing with the kid. Good stuff!

You HO guys are too funny ... adding weathering (i.e., dirt, grime, gunk) to your trucks. And here I am on my end, with my old Lionel prewar tinplates, REMOVING dirt, grime, gunk from my trucks! Maybe I should scrape up the little dirt pile, stick it in a baggie, and send it your way!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

If I got some of that gunk from you, could I then say I model O gauge!!!


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

My significant other lives within sight of the ex-EJE mainline through the western 'burbs of Chicago. She was amazed when we first started dating and I told her that I was more than happy to sit at her place and watch the CN, UP, and BNSF trains roll by.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

beachbum said:


> My significant other lives within sight of the ex-EJE mainline through the western 'burbs of Chicago. She was amazed when we first started dating and I told her that I was more than happy to sit at her place and watch the CN, UP, and BNSF trains roll by.


Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone know what those propane tanks are used for in the first picture?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bman said:


> Does anyone know what those propane tanks are used for in the first picture?



Freeing up the switches in the winter?


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

big ed said:


> Freeing up the switches in the winter?


That's what I thought, to run the switch heaters. In the latest edition of Model Railroader, there is an article about switch heaters.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bman,
I see you're from Michigan. Have you ever visited Durand? You can see some great switching action taking place in their yards, as well as lots of real long freights running thru town.
The old depot is cool too. Check it out if you haven't been there.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

raleets said:


> Bman,
> I see you're from Michigan. Have you ever visited Durand? You can see some great switching action taking place in their yards, as well as lots of real long freights running thru town.
> The old depot is cool too. Check it out if you haven't been there.
> Cheers,
> Bob


Thanks Bob, I might have to take the boy for a little ride out to Durand this summer.


----------

